# PSA - Bills Khakis 50% off sale now



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Discount taken at checkout. The don't say how long the sale will last.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

They've been doing several 50% off sales as of late. I'm beginning to wonder if this is part of a new business model for them.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

CLTesquire said:


> They've been doing several 50% off sales as of late. I'm beginning to wonder if this is part of a new business model for them.


Maybe they realized most people won't pay $150 for chinos.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

meanoldmanning said:


> Maybe they realized most people won't pay $150 for chinos.


....or $145.00 for an alpha-sized sport shirt.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Charles Dana said:


> ....or $145.00 for an alpha-sized sport shirt.


Especially that


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

Charles Dana said:


> ....or $145.00 for an alpha-sized sport shirt.


Yeah that's more what I was thinking. That's insane for an alpha-sized shirt.

I don't think $150 for a really good pair of chinos is terrible. Press and Hertling about the same or above. BB is slightly less, but made in Malaysia. And the Lands End/Bean/Orvis stuff is less, but all made in Asia. Not that that necessarily makes them of a lesser quality (though I do see a difference when wearing them), but the cost of making them is surely lower so they can offer at lower prices.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

rmpmcdermott said:


> Yeah that's more what I was thinking. That's insane for an alpha-sized shirt.
> 
> I don't think $150 for a really good pair of chinos is terrible. Press and Hertling about the same or above. BB is slightly less, but made in Malaysia. And the Lands End/Bean/Orvis stuff is less, but all made in Asia. Not that that necessarily makes them of a lesser quality (though I do see a difference when wearing them), but the cost of making them is surely lower so they can offer at lower prices.


Jack Donnelly are $105 and comparable quality in my opinion. And 30% off right now.

But to be honest I am willing to pay a bit more for good quality US made goods. Most people are not.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

meanoldmanning said:


> Jack Donnelly are $105 and comparable quality in my opinion. And 30% off right now.
> 
> But to be honest I am willing to pay a bit more for good quality US made goods. Most people are not.


I've tried Jack Donnelly and they're fine, but the quality of construction, at least in my opinion, wasn't even close to Press, Bill's or Hertling. Maybe I just got a bad pair, though. I only tried them once a couple years ago. I'll have to check them out again.

And I agree with you with wholeheartedly on the second point.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

rmpmcdermott said:


> I've tried Jack Donnelly and they're fine, but the quality of construction, at least in my opinion, wasn't even close to Press, Bill's or Hertling. Maybe I just got a bad pair, though. I only tried them once a couple years ago. I'll have to check them out again.
> 
> And I agree with you with wholeheartedly on the second point.


maybe try a pair of JD while they are 30% off. I've only bought them in the last year and in my experience they are equal to any Bill's I have picked up in that time. The only gripe I have with either is their pocket bags tend to fray along the cut edges; maybe surging the edges or something else might help.

The cuts are a bit different between the two companies. I lean toward the slimmer fit, preferring JD hybrid fit to Bill's M3.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

They are now 60% off and there is a coupon code for an additional 10% off the total (BK10)


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what the collar point length is on their washed oxford shirts or whether their rather bizarre sizing scheme (35" sleeves on a Large) accommodates two buttons to adjust the cuff. I know, I should call them, right? I did but no one on the phones had any idea and offered to take my name and someone would call me back in a day or two.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Picked up a pair of M2 Bullard Twills and a pair of M3 Chamois cloth khakis. At 50% off, an amazing deal.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Two days later, no one from Bill's Khakis has bothered to return my call. Screw 'em.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I've asked when they expect to ship wool donegal trousers on their Facebook and Instagram. Let's see if that helps.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got a robo-email for free shipping on my abandoned cart from the weekend.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

rmpmcdermott said:


> Yeah that's more what I was thinking. That's insane for an alpha-sized shirt.
> 
> I don't think $150 for a really good pair of chinos is terrible. Press and Hertling about the same or above. BB is slightly less, but made in Malaysia. And the Lands End/Bean/Orvis stuff is less, but all made in Asia. Not that that necessarily makes them of a lesser quality (though I do see a difference when wearing them), but the cost of making them is surely lower so they can offer at lower prices.


Well, if you're shaped EXACTLY like me, then the medium oxford cloths fit like they're custom-made. That being said, I'm 6'1", 205 and wear a 16.5-36 (16.75-36.5) shirt and a 43L jacket, so expect them to fit large and long. The fabric's fantastic though, nice and beefy, and the collar roll is fantastic but borders on too big with flimsier neckties.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone here actually RECEIVED an order that was placed online in the last month or so? I ordered a pair of chinos on Nov. 6, still "Processing" according to their site. No response on customer service email, and when I try to call the phone number, it just goes dead.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

And now they're offering a one-day-only "deep deal" on original twills--$45. What in tarnation is going on?


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

60-70% off directly from the manufacturer's website for a premium high end brand like Bill's sure seems like a red flag pointing to trouble. I have always thought that Bill's pricing model was a bit screwy. Staples like the M2 chino can easily and often be had at deep discount via sources like STP.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

RT-Bone said:


> Has anyone here actually RECEIVED an order that was placed online in the last month or so? I ordered a pair of chinos on Nov. 6, still "Processing" according to their site. No response on customer service email, and when I try to call the phone number, it just goes dead.


I received a pair of Calvary twills that were ordered during their first 50% off sale in early November. I received an email regarding the other pair of pants I ordered saying there were production issues and the order would not be filled. 
I placed two orders on Black Friday and both still say processing. I have, however been able to talk to customer service when I call, albeit after a wait of 10 min or so.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

August West said:


> 60-70% off directly from the manufacturer's website for a premium high end brand like Bill's sure seems like a red flag pointing to trouble. I have always thought that Bill's pricing model was a bit screwy. Staples like the M2 chino can easily and often be had at deep discount via sources like STP.


That's my thought exactly. I think something is very wrong with company. I believe multiple items in their winter line were subject to production issues. Almost half of their products disappeared from the website this week.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

rmpmcdermott said:


> I've tried Jack Donnelly and they're fine, but the quality of construction, at least in my opinion, wasn't even close to Press, Bill's or Hertling. Maybe I just got a bad pair, though. I only tried them once a couple years ago. I'll have to check them out again.
> 
> And I agree with you with wholeheartedly on the second point.


+1 on giving Jack Donnelly another shot. I have more chinos than I'd care to admit, even to those on this forum, and can honestly say that the JD's are my favorite. My only knock on the traditional fit is that the seat is huge for me, and requires alteration. I've got 2 pair of the hybrids on order and Gregg has confidence that I'll be happy with the slimmer seat while still maintaining a good rise.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Just saw this:


Hmmm...


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

August West said:


> +1 on giving Jack Donnelly another shot. I have more chinos than I'd care to admit, even to those on this forum, and can honestly say that the JD's are my favorite. My only knock on the traditional fit is that the seat is huge for me, and requires alteration. I've got 2 pair of the hybrids on order and Gregg has confidence that I'll be happy with the slimmer seat while still maintaining a good rise.


I'll definitely try them again. I think the traditional fit for me will be fine in the seat since I have one of those notorious Irish asses.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

HerrDavid said:


> And now they're offering a one-day-only "deep deal" on original twills--$45. What in tarnation is going on?


I'm not seeing this on the website, is there a coupon code for this? Price I see is $72.50 (50% off).


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

The company has been bought by an equity firm. Get ready for Chinese made Bill's Khakis.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

August West said:


> I'm not seeing this on the website, is there a coupon code for this? Price I see is $72.50 (50% off).


This is a good question. Their email clearly states the Original Twills at $45, but my shopping cart reflects $72.50

The company clearly can't properly manage its recently flurry of liquidation sales.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

August West said:


> I'm not seeing this on the website, is there a coupon code for this? Price I see is $72.50 (50% off).


It was a click-through promo I received via email; no code that I can see.

Edit: And same as Gamma, I get the 72.50 price after clicking through.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

HerrDavid said:


> It was a click-through promo I received via email; no code that I can see.
> 
> Edit: And same as Gamma, I get the 72.50 price after clicking through.


I just called the customer service number twice. In both instances it rang once, then silence.

Not a good sign. I may just buy the pair in my shopping cart anyway, since the supply is bound to be limited at this point.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

August West said:


> My only knock on the traditional fit is that the seat is huge for me, and requires alteration. I've got 2 pair of the hybrids on order and Gregg has confidence that I'll be happy with the slimmer seat while still maintaining a good rise.


This was my issue with the Original fit, and the hybrid has been just right for me. The hybrids essentially feel the same as my originals post-alteration, but without that added cost. I think you'll really like them.

I plan on slowly replacing all my chinos with JD hybrids over time. Hopefully the don't go the way Bills is going now that I've found my perfect khakis.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

On the Facebook page people are saying customer service reps are saying they are closing. Plus there's another thread that says they are in liquidation. 

My theory is that something went majorly wrong with their fall/winter line in mid October and all of these sales have been stealth liquidation sales with the goal of selling the brand w/o saying they are closing.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bills Khakis has indeed been purchased. Here's a link from the other thread: 

I'm not fond of bait-and-switch tactics, so I may not purchase the khakis at all if they can't honor the $45 deal they're supposedly offering today.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I just want them to ship what I have already ordered/paid for


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Their lack of honesty in this whole fiasco is enough to just say no. Damn shame, really.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

meanoldmanning said:


> I just want them to ship what I have already ordered/paid for


Same here.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

CSG said:


> Their lack of honesty in this whole fiasco is enough to just say no. Damn shame, really.


It is a shame. Here's another example of dishonestly taken from the checkout page:

*All sales are final during our Holiday Promotions (12/2 - 12/25). If your item is damaged when you receive it, please call Customer Care to receive a return authorization.*​
Everything is final b/c there won't be a place to send it back.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> It is a shame. Here's another example of dishonestly taken from the checkout page:
> 
> *All sales are final during our Holiday Promotions (12/2 - 12/25). If your item is damaged when you receive it, please call Customer Care to receive a return authorization.*​
> Everything is final b/c there won't be a place to send it back.


...or anyone to answer the Customer Care phone number. No one's answering it now.


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

August West said:


> +1 on giving Jack Donnelly another shot. I have more chinos than I'd care to admit, even to those on this forum, and can honestly say that the JD's are my favorite. My only knock on the traditional fit is that the seat is huge for me, and requires alteration. I've got 2 pair of the hybrids on order and Gregg has confidence that I'll be happy with the slimmer seat while still maintaining a good rise.


So, is JD's hybrid roughly a Bill's M2 equivalent?


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

fshguy said:


> So, is JD's hybrid roughly a Bill's M2 equivalent?


No, closer to M3 with more rise


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

meanoldmanning said:


> No, closer to M3 with more rise


Agree and would only add that JD traditional I'd say is a slighter slimmer cut than the M2, although I think the seat in the JD original is fuller.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> ...or anyone to answer the Customer Care phone number. No one's answering it now.


I have an order from November 6th that's still listed as "Processing." I've emailed about it and haven't gotten a reply. The customer service phone # seems to be down for me as well, it rings once and then it's just dead air. Order at your own risk.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Fred G. Unn said:


> I have an order from November 6th that's still listed as "Processing." I've emailed about it and haven't gotten a reply. The customer service phone # seems to be down for me as well, it rings once and then it's just dead air. Order at your own risk.


Rings once or twice when I call in. May not have enough call paths on their phone system to handle call volume if there are tons of nervous/dissatisfied people calling right now


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

August West said:


> Agree and would only add that JD traditional I'd say is a slighter slimmer cut than the M2, although I think the seat in the JD original is fuller.


They also redesigned the Hybrid cut this summer. The older hybrid has a bit fuller legs and larger leg opening, the new hybrid cut has a bit slimmer cut and more taper to the ankle.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

August West said:


> +1 on giving Jack Donnelly another shot. I have more chinos than I'd care to admit, even to those on this forum, and can honestly say that the JD's are my favorite. My only knock on the traditional fit is that the seat is huge for me, and requires alteration. I've got 2 pair of the hybrids on order and Gregg has confidence that I'll be happy with the slimmer seat while still maintaining a good rise.


What's with their sizing, though? Just checked out their site and all inseams are 39"! Are they expecting me to go get a pair of khakis tailored after paying $105 for them? Uh--no.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> What's with their sizing, though? Just checked out their site and all inseams are 39"! Are they expecting me to go get a pair of khakis tailored after paying $105 for them? Uh--no.


so don't order any then. Bill's charged $5 extra for hemming IIRC, and their non sale price (on pants that apparently no longer exist) was higher to begin with.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> What's with their sizing, though? Just checked out their site and all inseams are 39"! Are they expecting me to go get a pair of khakis tailored after paying $105 for them? Uh--no.


You just missed a 30% off sale. I personally much prefer to have all of my trousers (including chinos) finished by a tailor to get them exactly to the length I prefer.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

meanoldmanning said:


> Rings once or twice when I call in. May not have enough call paths on their phone system to handle call volume if there are tons of nervous/dissatisfied people calling right now


I suspect the lights are off and no one's home. They probably let their call staff go this week. They also probably let their web staff go, which is why the $45 offer isn't showing up when you click on the email promotion. The few executives remaining have no idea how to diddle with the server to make the correct price show up.

This is a sad ending for a company that offered a fine product (Original Twills).


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

I ordered the M-2 model in khaki on this sale several weeks ago. When no pants arrived in a reasonable time I called to check on the delivery situation. The CS agent said she thought they were going out that same day (after finishing the bottoms). A week goes by and another call goes out to them. "We don't have the cloth in stock to make that pant" was the reply. "Some time after the first of the year", they added. Per the discussion here, I might add that I think their product is nicely done. It is equivalent to quality khakis of yore (Thomson, Brooks Bros. Polo domestic make--not the Rough Wear import stuff).

Several issues come to mind: (1)They never acknowledged my order nor disclosed that it was in fact a back-order. Is that the stuff of which quality customer care is made?
(2) They can sell a pant at -50% that has yet to be produced, which begs the question of the real value and whether their full price is just a fool's price, ala Jos. A. Bank's business model.
(3) How do their wholesale customers, ie., specialty stores around the country, view a resource such as Bill's; one who directly sells to consumers at deep discounts? I hope they have opportunities to get off-price goods as well.


----------



## Old Road Dog (Sep 4, 2015)

OK, just read the rest of this thread above and it does indeed reek of a GOB. Wow, that's shoddy! Better check with my credit card company.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> What's with their sizing, though? Just checked out their site and all inseams are 39"! Are they expecting me to go get a pair of khakis tailored after paying $105 for them? Uh--no.


Since the inception of the company, Jack Donnelly has offered only unhemmed khakis. Gregg Donnelly understands that customers, once they receive their order, are going to have to get their khakis hemmed on their own. His price takes this additional expense into consideration. Thus, he charges $105.00 per pair rather than, say, the $120.00 or $125.00--or more--that comparable USA-made khakis would would cost from companies that offer "free" or low-cost hemming.

Maybe if enough people complain, JD will decide that it will gladly start selling pre-hemmed trousers--and crank up the price by $15.00 to $20.00 per pair to cover this "free" service. Whether JD does it or your local dry cleaners does it, you're going to pay for hemming,


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, after getting a "just 4 hours left!" email about the $45 khakis, I checked my shopping cart and -- voila! -- the proper discount appeared.

I placed the order. Fingers crossed that they arrive some day soon.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Where did all the nice colors go on the M3s? Sold out?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I just ordered four pairs of M1 plain front. I see that they are to ship the first of the year. I hope to get their USA made pants, if any are shipped at all.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Now 70% off, 4-hour flash sale! (As of 2 p.m. Eastern)

Get 'em while you can (if they can fulfill their orders).


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Somebody replied to my post on the BK Facebook page that they finally managed to talk to somebody in customer service about an outstanding order and were told it would not be fulfilled. Anecdotal for sure, but could be another bad sign


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I suppose these "deals" are nice if you're a gambler!!! For me, I am not a gambler nor a risk taker. Good luck to all that ordered and I sincerely hope you get what you paid for in the end. 


meanoldmanning said:


> Somebody replied to my post on the BK Facebook page that they finally managed to talk to somebody in customer service about an outstanding order and were told it would not be fulfilled. Anecdotal for sure, but could be another bad sign


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm amazed anyone would still be defending this outfit and even more surprised that anyone would risk a penny to try and do business with them at this point. They seem to be flat out lying about what's going on, product availability, and good luck reaching anyone to answer a question or resolve a problem.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone else not received an order confirmation? I put my order in on Monday.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Has anyone else not received an order confirmation? I put my order in on Monday.


I've always got an order confirmation right after I order. Now the actual pants, that's a different story.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Over the years, I've purchased a fair number of Bill's Twills, but not a single pair were purchased directly from Bill's. Although a couple years back I did purchase an OCBD Popover shirt from them. Don't recall receiving any type of confirmation from Bills regarding the order (that doesn't mean that one was not sent to me, I just don't remember it!),but the shirt was received in fairly short order! Not sure that would occur at this present juncture. But then, serious bargain hunting is not a sport for the faint of heart! LOL.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I bought a few pairs of M1's over Thanksgiving and 2 of the 3 pairs arrived, with the other pair backordered til January. Here's a possible explanation to the fire sale.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Bandit44 said:


> I bought a few pairs of M1's over Thanksgiving and 2 of the 3 pairs arrived, with the other pair backordered til January. Here's a possible explanation to the fire sale.


So you actually received two m1's last week? Did you have them hemmed by Bills? I also ordered a pair of m1's last Sunday hand have heard nothing. I wonder if the delay is bc of the hemming.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

All of mine were ordered unfinished.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I ordered two pair yesterday and received confirmation email on order. I plan to monitor status to make sur they ship.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Cowtown said:


> I ordered two pair yesterday and received confirmation email on order. I plan to monitor status to make sur they ship.


 Good luck. I ordered a pair last month and a pair last weekend and received order confirmations for both and still nothing shipped.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know it's a long shot but, has anyone been able to get in touch with customer service through any means? I'm cancelling all of my pending orders (and, honestly, I'd recommend everyone else do the same by the looks of things) but can't get through to them using any of the 800 numbers or the local 610 number and my emails have gone ignored since last month. At this point, I'm entertaining driving out to Reading, PA and banging on their door.


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

I read the story above and my first thought was "Bills Khakis formerly made in USA, now coming to you from China." The group that bought them specializes in supply chain solutions!

Theres a change a comin.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

brantley11 said:


> I read the story above and my first thought was "Bills Khakis formerly made in USA, now coming to you from China." The group that bought them specializes in supply chain solutions!
> 
> Theres a change a comin.


Actually, the group that "bought" them is a private equity firm that first made a mezz debt investment in the company, which went bad and is now converting to equity ownership. The supply chain firm they are partnering with specializes in helping retailers and apparel companies sell off excess inventories. Whether or not they are just helping the new owner to liquidate excess inventories, or liquidate the entire company as has been suggested by those supposedly in the know, remains to be seen.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

I wonder if there should be dedicated thread that just has updates on Bills orders/experiences with their customer support? I'm genuinely interested if anyone is getting shipment info since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Actually, the group that "bought" them is a private equity firm that first made a mezz debt investment in the company, which went bad and is now converting to equity ownership. The supply chain firm they are partnering with specializes in helping retailers and apparel companies sell off excess inventories. Whether or not they are just helping the new owner to liquidate excess inventories, or liquidate the entire company as has been suggested by those supposedly in the know, remains to be seen.


Given the customer service issues/lack of responsiveness, I'd now say the latter is increasingly likely, at least from what we know. In that situation, there's often a great deal of anger, mutual recrimination, and people leave in droves - and there's often just a skeleton staff, most of whom are trying the best they can to ride a greased pig, blindfolded.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Califax said:


> Given the customer service issues/lack of responsiveness, I'd now say the latter is increasingly likely, at least from what we know. In that situation, there's often a great deal of anger, mutual recrimination, and people leave in droves - and there's often just a skeleton staff, most of whom are *trying the best they can to ride a greased pig, blindfolded*.


Wait, how do you know about my weekend?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Update on Bill's customer service:

I just got off the phone with Mary-Jo of the wholesale division. She was able to cancel my orders. She was audibly frazzled and I was more than happy to lend an ear while she vented to me regarding the recent events. There was a lot so I'll just try and list the major points (as much as I can remember)

- The company was sold about a month ago
- Their previous investor pushed growth aggressively, which led to the explosion of their product line and overall drop in quality
- Bill's had no capital in order to buy the goods and the bottom fell out
- Their previous investor refused to inject any capital into the brand and then the bottom REALLY fell out
- The recent liquidation is an attempt by the new owners to regain whatever capital they can
- The liquidation, coupled with the holidays, has their customer service department completely overloaded. They've just abandoned checking the email account because it's overflowing so don't bother sending a message. 
- They have very little left on the shelves. They are completely out of anything in khaki. KHAKI, for God's sake.
- If you want to place an order and actually have it filled, don't place it on line. Call either of the two numbers and have the few CS people left check availability of the product for you. You can call either the 1-888 number or the 1-800 but you'll have better luck with the latter (the wholesale division), preferably in the middle of the week.
- Mary-Jo's honest opinion on when/if they get any new merchandise is no earlier than March of 2016

All in all, she seemed hopeful that some semblance of the brand's former glory will be reclaimed once they get over this "hump" and she believes the new owner understands the market for Bill's. Her tone implied otherwise but she's had a pretty bad month so I could be reading more into it. 

With regard to placing any orders under the current circumstances, I think if you do so over the phone and confirm that the item is actually available, you'll be ok. Of course, that means you have to actually get a hold of someone first, and accept the possibility that you will get a lower quality item than what you'd receive during the golden age of Bill's with all sales being final.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting summation and not far from what a few of us speculated. There is NO WAY IN HELL I'd place an order with them at this time. My own experience with them over the past month is what I base that on. This CS rep merely confirms my thinking.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hardline's summation above is evidence enough that Bills Khakis as we've known it is DONE.

Anyone who believes otherwise is kidding themselves.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

hardline_42 said:


> Update on Bill's customer service:
> 
> I just got off the phone with Mary-Jo of the wholesale division. She was able to cancel my orders...


Mary Jo is awesome. She is maintaining a cheerful demeanor despite, I am sure being hounded by frustrated customer. She told me the woolens are not coming in this year and is cancelling my orders for me.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the recon, hardline. Good info. As I said in the other Bill's thread, it seems that a best case scenario at this point would be for the new owners to eliminate superfluous, non-core SKUs like shirts and sport coats from their product line, while re-focusing the company on the core items that made the brand what it is....i.e. quality, USA-made khaki pants. The question is whether they have access to enough of a capital lifeline to get them through the current cash crunch to reach a point where they can pursue the above strategy.

In the near-term, the focus has to be on clearing excess inventories and cutting overhead in order to raise cash. They are obviously in an overlevered situation with their working capital tied up in way too much inventory that wasn't moving prior to the drastic markdowns. The resulting cash crunch makes it difficult (or impossible) to buy/produce for the next season or to deliver replenishment basics stock to their retailer customers. Without new goods to deliver, it becomes a death spiral as you have no way to generate (profitable) sales and, thus, cash flow declines even further.

In a prior life, I was a retail stock analyst for a major investment bank, where I covered the specialty apparel space. Too much debt and poor inventory management can be a deadly combination for an apparel manufacturer/retailer. Not to mention fashion/style miscues. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

And during this period of upheaval I still get emails from them advertising "70% off!" I would hate tobe someone ordering from them right now.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

gamma68 said:


> Hardline's summation above is evidence enough that Bills Khakis as we've known it is DONE.
> 
> Anyone who believes otherwise is kidding themselves.


From the sound of it, it was done long before the company sale was accomplished.



stfu said:


> And during this period of upheaval I still get emails from them advertising "70% off!" I would hate tobe someone ordering from them right now.


At some point, the discounts become attractive enough to make the risk worth it. One can always buy on a credit card and reverse the charges if they don't deliver.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> - The company was sold about a month ago
> - Their previous investor pushed growth aggressively, which led to the explosion of their product line and overall drop in quality
> - Bill's had no capital in order to buy the goods and the bottom fell out


It seemed that a few years ago, Bills product line expanded massively- jackets, shoes, sweaters. The focus was really away from pants. I started getting mailers from Bills featuring that "ruggedly handsome middle-aged bearded guy" who also seems to be the only model BB uses. There was another company whose name I can't remember whose mailer came on the same day as Bills, as if they were packaged, that used the same guy as their male model. Were they part of the same conglomerate?

I also note that a company named Disruptor Capital, with a skull and crossbone as it's logo, was an investor in Bills in 2013. They apparently put more of Bills manufacturing into a Virginia-based factory. At one point, Bills were made in a factory outside of Reading.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

sjk said:


> It seemed that a few years ago, Bills product line expanded massively- jackets, shoes, sweaters. The focus was really away from pants.


This comment reminds me of Martin Guitars, the Pennsylvania-based manufacturer of exemplary acoustic guitars. In the 1970s, the company started branching out into other instruments (electric guitars, drum kits, etc.) and the quality of the core product suffered. Martin recognized this, dumped the other product lines, and stuck with what it does best: making the highest-quality acoustic guitars.

It sounds like problems began for Bills Khakis began when they expanded beyond khakis.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Alden is a great example of a company that has proven you don't have to be all things to all people, constantly expanding your product line, to enjoy long-term success. Some of the "lifestyle brands", like Vineyard Vines for example, have successfully added new product categories (from ties initially, in the case of VV) to drive growth. However, it can also create problems, particilularly when your brand was built on a very specific niche category, like well-constructed USA-made khakis.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried ordering a pair of khakis today and the site that weren't going to be available until January and they disappeared from my cart. I don't know if I would have actually placed the order, maybe I would if I could use PayPal.

At least this looks they may have a future.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Alden is a great example of a company that has proven you don't have to be all things to all people, constantly expanding your product line, to enjoy long-term success. Some of the "lifestyle brands", like Vineyard Vines for example, have successfully added new product categories (from ties initially, in the case of VV) to drive growth. However, it can also create problems, particilularly when your brand was built on a very specific niche category, like well-constructed USA-made khakis.


I agree; it's unfortunate that the "we-need-to-keep-expanding" mantra takes hold of these companies. What is wrong with dominating a niche market, building a solid and loyal market base, and thereby creating a steady cash flow?

Your "how did u know about my weekend comment" was hilarious, lol


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Califax said:


> Your "how did u know about my weekend comment" was hilarious, lol


Thanks. I could only wish my weekends were that exciting these days!


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Keep an eye out for Bill's stuff to start showing up at Marshalls and the like. I picked up a great summer sports coat in a Madras-like pattern for cheap a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

A bunch of Bills stuff was being sold by Sierra Trading Post in the last few weeks, at lower prices than I've ever seen ($30-ish w/ the usual coupons). Most of it is gone, but more may appear. And if it's on their site, it's in stock.


----------



## gsgolf54 (Jan 9, 2012)

I had an even weirder experience with Bill's. I ordered a pair of Original Twills (cement) late last Sunday, the 29th of November. The site said that they were 50% off, which totaled $72.50. I realized that it was a great deal so I added a size 34 M3 to the shopping bag. I looked around the site at other items, found nothing else I wanted or found nothing else in my size so I went to check out. Much to my amazement, the price read $29.00 with free shipping! Needless to say, I clicked all the necessary information and ordered them. I checked each day and it kept saying that the order was " processing". I began to have my doubts after seeing the "processing" status each day until last Friday, I received an email stating that they had been shipped. I followed the UPS link over the weekend and they arrived yesterday. I have no idea what went on or how this super discount occurred but I surely wasn't going to complain. After reading the last four pages of posts here, I can only assume that the whole website was so messed up that this error was able to occur.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

For those in the doom and gloom camp, check out the fairly recent history of Harley Davidson. 

I think it seems clear to me that the previous investor was there to strip whatever short term value that they could out of the company. Here's hoping the new investor has a longer term approach.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

egerland said:


> Keep an eye out for Bill's stuff to start showing up at Marshalls and the like. I picked up a great summer sports coat in a Madras-like pattern for cheap a couple weeks ago.


This is what I am waiting for. My local TJX has had some Bills outerwear before.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Thought I would give everyone an update. Just talked to Mary Jo. She was great in helping me out. Was told they are up to processing the orders for 11/30 and before. So if you ordered before that date and haven't received anything, whatever you ordered is either out of stock or never in stock. 
She was able to tell me exactly which of my order was in stock and I think she even bumped my order up. So I am hopeful.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

I also just got off the phone with Bills Khakis (didn't speak with Mary Jo but a man...Joe, maybe?). 

He said that the company would be closing and that is why they are liquidating. He also said that they were about a week behind in processing orders but was able to tell me that both the items were in stock and they should be headed out in about a week or so. 

Very nice folks at Bills...I hope everyone lands on their feet!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Cuttington III said:


> I also just got off the phone with Bills Khakis (didn't speak with Mary Jo but a man...Joe, maybe?).
> 
> He said that the company would be closing and that is why they are liquidating. He also said that they were about a week behind in processing orders but was able to tell me that both the items were in stock and they should be headed out in about a week or so.
> 
> Very nice folks at Bills...I hope everyone lands on their feet!


If the company really does shut down altogether--rather than reorganize, regroup, and come back in a somewhat trimmed-down incarnation--then the saga of Bills Khakis will be a case study in business schools from coast to coast for years to come. Maybe it will--or should be--a case study no matter what.

It's been apparent to me and to some others on this forum that in recent years Bills Khakis was growing way too fast--like a speeding train that you knew would fly off the rails sooner rather than later. But I'd love to read the inside skinny--all the details of precisely how and why things went so sour. I hope a business magazine publishes a lengthy article analyzing the Bills crash-and-burn soon.

I wonder if Bill Thomas, for all the wealth he has accrued, wishes he were once again just selling khakis out of the back of his station wagon.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

This is very interesting. A month or so back, I ordered a pair of the Bullard twills at a knockoff price and never got them. My credit card was not charged, fortunately. I called up and got a very pleasant, helpful lady (very probably Mary Jo), and she told me that they were now out of stock. In their stead, I ordered a pair of Original Twills in Mushroom at a nice markdown, which I received in a timely fashion. I did note that they were shipped in a plastic bag instead of the usual box. 

If indeed the Bill's we knew and loved is no more, I am glad I am stocked with a dozen pairs. I got on the Bill's bandwagon only recently, so they are all fairly new, and I probably won't be able to wear all of them out in however few years are remaining to me.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been following this business saga from the sidelines. Well, not quite, for I did order a pair of original twills when they were at the 60% off mark, and I did get a confirmation that they'd be shipped December 18. I've liked them from the start. Khakis as they were meant to be. Comfortable and hard wearing. Trad houses like J Press sell dressier khakis (I have a pair) but dressy khakis are somehow wrong, like dressy jeans. However, as Bills become an extinct species, I realize I've been too cavalier, putting them on the Exchange for vain reasons, like the cloth marked from alterations. Wish I hadn't done that. Yes, some of the inventory may start showing up cheap at the discount stores, but eventually they'll be gone, and like US made 501 Levis they'll be rare vintage icons. Even more if, like Levis, they are outsourced abroad and/or, like Brooks Brothers, they get the "contemporary" treatment. I'm hanging on to what I have.
I have no idea about their other goods, other than I receive seasonal catalologs indistinguishable from countless others of which LL Bean is the template. If I want fantasy country gentleman porn I'll watch Downton Abbey.


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Curious on some opinions here. How does a company in business for 25 years die like this? What went wrong? Should they have just stuck to pants. Just do one thing and do it well.
This sucks! They're the only pants I wear.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I pulled this up on Google News:


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I got an email this morning that an order I placed on November 29 has shipped. An order I placed a few days earlier, for Bullard twills, has not shipped yet.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just notified this evening an order I placed on November 30 has shipped. 

I have not received notification orders I placed on November 29 and December 4 have shipped.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I went to their website earlier today and all the prices were MSRP, no sale prices on anything.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Also free shipping over $50, 10% credit toward your next order, and 10% off for unfinished hems with the Free Alterations coupon code.


----------



## Slim Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Himself said:


> Also free shipping over $50, 10% credit toward your next order, and 10% off for unfinished hems with the Free Alterations coupon code.


Whats the free alterations code?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Slim Jim said:


> Whats the free alterations code?


"Free Alterations"


----------

